# Cisco patcht Lücken in Sprachlösungen



## Newsfeed (5 März 2010)

Lücken im Unified Communications Manager und Digital Media Manager lassen sich zum Ausspionieren und Stören von Sprachnetzen ausnutzen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

